# Design Dimensions for Stitching Visors



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

We have stitched lots of things in our shop over the past 4 years, but I have never stitched visors. When digitizing the design, what dimensions are a good rule of thumb to start from?

BTW - We have SWF 270 degree cap hoops.


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

For the width, we use the same as we would on a cap. The height will depend on how much over all u have to use. Generally we use one inch to at the max 1.2" hope this helps


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm glad I asked this question. These visors have a particularly tall front, so I'm doing a test stitch at 1.5". Thank you so much for the measurements! It's always good to have a rule of thumb.


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

i have never tried a visor but do you load them on a hat hoop or is there a "visor" hoop ? where do you need to place it in on the hoop so you don't sew off the cap ? should i put it down to the base like a hat and just not sew up too high ? thanks.


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

I hooped these just like caps, and did a trace on the machine just to be sure it wouldn't stitch off the edge. As far as centering it up in the hoop, though, I am measuring from seam to seam and then making a little chalk mark at the center. Is that how everyone else centers them up on the hoop?


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Thats the way we hoop em and center em too


----------



## crackerjackshack (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! The visors turned out fantastic! I guess that's one more thing I'll add to my "things I can stitch" list )


----------

